# Starting out on TRT



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2018)

Last Saturday was my first injection - 150mg of test c. I'm excited to start on this journey and see where it goes. From all the research I have been doing the last few months the best advice I have seen is to take things slow at first and not go jumping on a cycle or anything right out the gate. I'm going to give the TRT time to work first before adding in additional AAS or more test. Doc said we will probably bump up to 200mg after a few weeks. 

My goals right now are to drop some weight - 5'10'', 198lbs currently. I'm eating at a deficit (2200-2300 calories). Goal weight is roughly 180-185lbs. Even at a caloric deficit I hit 275 max on bench last weekend - so not sure how I pulled that off eating less.


So, for those of you who have been on TRT for awhile any advice for people just starting out?


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, give it time. A full 2 months to see most of the benefits. You'll see many much sooner than that. 

How was your quality of life pre trt?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Mar 20, 2018)

Just watch it and get your blood checked regularly!! Good luck


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2018)

the mental benefits of test are hardly ever talked about..It makes all the difference to me


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2018)

Shitty - I experienced depression in my early twenties. The last year or so (now early thirties) I noticed a lot of the symptoms of depression but without actually feeling depressed - lethargic, sullen, sleeping a ton, low energy, etc...went and had some blood work done. Everything normal except for low T levels for my age. Got plugged in with a local doctor and excited to see how things go over the next few months.


----------



## snake (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds like you have a good Dr., they are hard to find. Get familiar now with the half-life and when is the best time to draw blood work. Know your peaks and valleys.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> the mental benefits of test are hardly ever talked about..It makes all the difference to me


Agreed. I would give up my physique before I'd go back to how I felt before trt. 



BrotherJ said:


> Shitty - I experienced depression in my early twenties. The last year or so (now early thirties) I noticed a lot of the symptoms of depression but without actually feeling depressed - lethargic, sullen, sleeping a ton, low energy, etc...went and had some blood work done. Everything normal except for low T levels for my age. Got plugged in with a local doctor and excited to see how things go over the next few months.


 You are in for a life changing experience. 

I realize i sound like a broken record to folks that have been a while: life wasn't worth living before trt.


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 20, 2018)

Did the doctor subscribe you HCG or anastrozole or is he waiting to get your second texts results?


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 20, 2018)

150 test cypionate is my borderline between needing and not needing an ai

 balls are smaller than before trt but work fine without hcg 

a slightly higher dose of test some hcg and an ai might work better

But in the long run im using less stuff that the system needs to filter 

just thinking out loud good luck


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 20, 2018)

Huge quality of life booster.  Take some time and get everything dialed in.  You'll be surprised how much you can gain in the gym going from chronically low test levels to high normal levels.  Take the time to reap these gains before you start to cycle.  And enjoy feeling better


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 20, 2018)

Best of luck man! I'm early 30's as well and have been on trt since the first of the year..took about 6 weeks to "kick in" but damn do I feel so much better now.. like the guys said and you yourself said let the trt do it's job and then cycle in the future when you're ready. Hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2018)

Glad to hear you're getting help.  TRT, for those who need it, is the fountain of youth.  From a sense of well being to a passion for life, you're going to feel 18 again.

My advice for those starting:
- Get regular blood work done.  Since you're under doc supervision, he/she will probably take care of it (especially as you get dialed in), but you'll want to monitor things on a regular basis.  The only side effect I've ever noticed was an increase in hematocrit, which a blood panel will pick up.
- At some point, you're going to say, "I feel f-ing awesome!  What could make me feel EVEN better?"  Resist that urge and enjoy the ride.
- For me, the use of HCG kept my balls normal sized but didn't add anything to the  "sense of well being"  I view its use as a personal choice or a must if you plan to have children.
- At 200mg I've never needed an AI.  You might not either, but be on the lookout for itchy nipples.
-If an AI is prescribed, only take it when needed. Crashing your estrogen is just as bad as having it elevated.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Did the doctor subscribe you HCG or anastrozole or is he waiting to get your second texts results?




He's waiting to do anything before we get some more data with further test results - plan right now is 150mg weekly of test c, bump up to 200mg. See how that goes then make further recommendations based on progress from there. So far, he seems to know his stuff.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Glad to hear you're getting help.  TRT, for those who need it, is the fountain of youth.  From a sense of well being to a passion for life, you're going to feel 18 again.
> 
> My advice for those starting:
> - Get regular blood work done.  Since you're under doc supervision, he/she will probably take care of it (especially as you get dialed in), but you'll want to monitor things on a regular basis.  The only side effect I've ever noticed was an increase in hematocrit, which a blood panel will pick up.
> ...



Awesome, thank you so much for the feedback! I'm going to see how ball size is affected and see what happens. I don't plan on having kids (wife can't have any) so we just have the dog and the cat to make up for it.


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 21, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> He's waiting to do anything before we get some more data with further test results - plan right now is 150mg weekly of test c, bump up to 200mg. See how that goes then make further recommendations based on progress from there. So far, he seems to know his stuff.



We need to chat I’m doing exact same thing as you


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 21, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> We need to chat I’m doing exact same thing as you



For sure! Let me know how it goes and what you anticipate needing in the future. I'm in the for the long-haul but I have noticed a slight bump already in energy level. Goals right now, for me, are to drop in weight/bf and prepare for a bulk this fall.


----------

